# Fishslim Nighttime Saugeye Seminar Video



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

In case you missed it here is the link to one of the numerous shows Troy presented last weekend at the Columbus Fishing Expo.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

BOOM!!! Nice video!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Is the River Saugeye Show posted yet?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Is the River Saugeye Show posted yet?


I was only able to video the one for nighttime saugeye, the river tactics was not videoed. However much of what he discussed about nighttime applies to river fishing for saugeye, he talked about below spillways some during the night time presentation.


----------



## in2deep2quit (Feb 13, 2016)

I went to the saugeye river fishing seminar and he talked alot about what to specifically look for below dams as far as location, current, breaks and backflow were concerned. Talked in detail about 5-6 different lures to use and how to use them in those certain areas. Very informative and knowledgeable. Talked with Troy for several minutes and he was very friendly and gave me several tips for the areas I fish. Thanks Troy for taking the time!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

An video of Sunday’s lake presentation? Thanks for this video by the way, I believe the night tactics can translate to a starting point for late afternoon tactics. Can’t wait to start applying what I have read and listened to so far.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Along with everyone else, Thank you Troy and to multiple other anglers on here that take the time to help out others.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I was only able to video the one for nighttime saugeye, the river tactics was not videoed. However much of what he discussed about nighttime applies to river fishing for saugeye, he talked about below spillways some during the night time presentation.


Lundy,thanks for taking the time to film and post troys seminar. 
Was gonna come say hi with my boy,but he was getting wrestless about half way through... "daddy is it time to fish yet" lol....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Great video. Thanks Lundy for filming it and "Thanks" Troy for a great presentation.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skippy now we just gotta get you in front if the camera and lay that knowledge all over. Sorry hsve not been in touch lately family and getting 4 presentations for expo was making me stressed.lol. Thanks for compliments live to catch these Saugeyes


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Was a great presentation. It was my favorite seminar that I saw there. Lot's of good information.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Troy, the amount of information you covered in so short of a time was unbelievable. Lets just hope those watching it will retain most of it. I for one know I don't throw those lipless cranks enough. Instead I throw a jig and swim ripping it up then letting it float back down on a tight line. Almost the same thing but different. 
The river spillway part was great also. keeping a tight line between the lure and your rod is a must. I've upped my numbers some what by going to a longer rod for better lure contact during the float downstream and into the swing over. Went to a 8 foot 6 inch and one that's 9 foot. Helps on the swing dropping the lure back then pulling it forward then dropping it back again. Working a bigger section of water. 
This rain coming in will mess up fishing for awhile at least till the ice comes off of the lakes..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Skip I said in one seminar I wish I had you there to tell how well just using a J5 in current hooked sideways catches a ton of quality fish. Was fun doing them just rough on the voice.lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just putting this back out there I've had maybe 15 messages or emails or texts about night time what to do in the last couple days so just pulling this back up told these guys take a look at the YouTube video then if got more questions will try an help them LOL


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

For everyone involved with the seminar, thank you so much for shaving years off of trial and error approaches.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Lundy said:


> I was only able to video the one for nighttime saugeye, the river tactics was not videoed. However much of what he discussed about nighttime applies to river fishing for saugeye, he talked about below spillways some during the night time presentation.


Thanks buddy for the video I've watched it a couple times already!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Probably should post this video in the Rainy Night Jerks Limit.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The other day I went back and reread that whole thread. My god what a bunch of information it contains. Some of those posts are a must for the new comers to read then reread !!!!!!!
Troy does deserve a huge thanks for all he information he has put on there for EVERYONE.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy said:


> The other day I went back and reread that whole thread. My god what a bunch of information it contains. Some of those posts are a must for the new comers to read then reread !!!!!!!
> Troy does deserve a huge thanks for all he information he has put on there for EVERYONE.


That thread could be made into a book! Its awesome what he started there. Ive thanked him many times,but thanks again troy. The info you share on here is invaluable!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys got the ball rolling a lot of years ago but that's all I did was got it rolling fed what info I knew and then the rest of you guys that were veterans and Learners that kept on learning and then started getting good have all added to that thread that's not just me that's a bunch of people just good knowledge for everyone.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah anyone who knows how to post that video to the rainy one go right ahead I'm just not good at that. I have a hard enough time just posting pictures LOL


----------

